
Oculus Founder: Rift Will Come to Mac If Apple “Ever Releases a Good Computer” - nsns
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/oculus-founder-rift-will-come-to-mac-if-apple-ever-release-a-good-computer/
======
blin17
Apple's entire strategy is to release a complete end-to-end experience for
mass market production. It would only make sense for the MacBook to upgrade
their computer with a GPU for virtual reality if:

1) Customers really wanted to use VR. 2) Apple released their own VR set.

I just don't see a real scenario where VR is ready for mass market consumption
yet.

------
santaclaus
Apple is pretty obviously working on VR. For the past couple of years they've
had a big group of recruiters at SIGGRAPH (the annual large computer graphics
conference) who perked up significantly when one mentioned VR.

------
printering
Thunderbolt 3 and the mainstreaming of an external GPU will play a factor in
this.

If Apple embraces this, then as soon as the new Intel chips are in all of
their computer products, they can release or third parties can offer better
external GPU solutions.

